# pureflix.com



## goper (Mar 25, 2009)

I hope Tivo will look into PureFlix streaming service.


----------



## Gary Lape (Sep 14, 2018)

Has Tivo made any comments anywhere about adding PureFlix streaming?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

goper said:


> I hope Tivo will look into PureFlix streaming service.


You probably want to contact the Pureflix PTB and request that they look into getting their app onto the TiVo DVR platform (distinct from the Stream 4K device, though that would probably be more likely).

Pure Flix Supported Devices


----------

